# Valerian Root



## 23387 (Aug 4, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried Valerian root for IBS-D? My GI doctor doesn't believe in herbal medications, but my OB-GYN suggested it to me for menopausal insomnia. The pharmacist doesn't think I should take both valerian and Lexapro (which I'm currently on).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know it is used for insomnia, but I have no reason to think it would treat diarrhea.Let me check. see http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/11571.cfm?...rdID=430&tab=HCIt has been used for gassiness. The main concern with any other psychoactive drug is that is quite sedating and if the lexpro is sedating you could get into trouble as sometimes in these situations 1+1=4 meaning it can be much more sedating than each thing separately. They don't however mention lexpro specifically.


----------



## 23387 (Aug 4, 2006)

I know it probably won't help the diarrhea, but I take the Lexapro to calm me and reduce the stress that triggers my diarrhea. I do have a lot of gas, even if I take Beano or Gas-X, so if valerian helps relieve that, I'll be happy.


----------

